# Aggression Issue ~ PLEASE HELP!!!!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I suggest a professional evaluation. That is not normal or acceptable behavior. Sure dogs can become possesive about food, but acting out in that manner is not good. 

I have been lucky with my dogs, and as pups I let them know what is and is not acceptable. However my first golden I had as a youngster growing up was VERY bad and got worse as she got old. Hind sight being 20/20, knowing what I know now, she should not have been allowed to grow old. 

Get a good evaluation and trainer to see if you can be assisted. I would not take this on, on my own.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely consult a trainer. But in the meantime, keep the dogs separate whenever there is food or treats involved.


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

Please have the dog evaluated. Sometimes even with the best breeding, I have heard that things can happen during birth that "changes" the hardwiring of a dog e.g. oxygen being cut off for a short time, or pinching of nerves. 
Please someone correct me if I am wrong, this is just what I have heard of the possible thing that could happen.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like food agression to me. Until you can meet with a behaviorist make sure to feed him in his crate or in another room and no treats to any of them unless they are alone or crated. Also you might get a full thyroid panel done to see if there is something else going on. A low thyroid can make them act out agressively.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I would blame the cow hoof (value of the object) before I blamed the dog.

It's like kids squabbling over the coveted toy: It's mine; No, it's mine.

You say she's been perfect in everyway and nothing has happened in 2 years since the Chi incident. I assume you don't separate them for feeding or treats.

My advice is to have more benign treats, a cow hoof sounds like a bad idea when 3 dogs are involved. I think it's the cow hoof that brought out your dog's natural "I'm boss and I want that" pack behavior.

I keep going back to: She's perfect in every other way and has been for 2 years.


----------



## banuls (Jul 16, 2009)

I didnt want to read and run but not sure how i would advise you.I deffo seperate them for feeds and treats.I have to seperate mine as they get very jelous when ham bones are involved....i stopped buying them!!!They are like kids if they dont behave well they dont get treats!!Full stop.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with the above. A behaviorist may help but I think it is the special food issue.
I'd feed separately and no treats or even valued toys etc.

If she has been perfect for two years, I wouldn't rehome her. I understand you are worried for the dogs who were attacked but consider that it is your job also to protect her from herself.

I also agree with "hardwiring" issue. Gunner comes from good breeding but the litter he is from all the pups have had problems: anxiety etc. I think something happened in utero or at birth.

I love my Gunner and he can't help the fact he has anxiety (just like a person) and fear aggression toward dogs he doesn't know. It is my job as his responsible owner to protect him and have very good obedience control with him. He craves my attention and lives to please me so obedience works very well. 

He just always has to be under my supervision and verbal control when the possibility of other dogs coming by is there.

Good Luck and please limit the things that may cause issues. Dogs can live without treats. : ) It's your love and attention they need.


----------



## charlottesmom (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you all so very much for your advice. You are right about everything. I will get her evaluated and I will talk to her vet about a thyroid panel. Thanks again and I will keep you posted.


----------



## sleek1976 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have had similar issues with my 8 year old golden who I have had since he was 7 weeks old. He is very intelligent but was always the only dog in the house...that was mine. He has lived with me at my parents and got territorial of my bed room with my mom's dog and my cat initially and now in the last 2 months, I have a cavalier puppy who he attacked 2 days ago over a toy he would never be interested in. He even snapped at kids..who he has never felt comfortable with since he was teased as a puppy. I don't want to get rid of him either so I have gotten a muzzle and don't have toys or food around. My puppy is skittish around him. I plan to get lab work but think he is just an alpha dog and I have to change some of my behaviors and get a behaviorist to deal with it...He is a sweet dog just that 1/2 a percent of the time..he is mean. I just don't want my puppy or someone else hurt. Any suggestions?


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

My Boomer is also skittish and I think it is a hard wiring issue. He has been this way all along. He bit me last spring when I pulled his collar for digging but has never bitten me or anyone since, however, he doesn't seem to like most other dogs and I just have to know his signals and behaviour. In the house with us, he has no problems but definitely not what I would have expected in a golden. We love him though and would not give him away.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I wouldnt leave any kind of bones etc out. If you want to give them one I would crate them or put them in different rooms. I have 1 dog that will share toys, her food etc, but when it comes to High valve treats she will rip there heads off. I would also get outside help .


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would consult a trainer and have them look at the situation. It may be that there are issues going on that you don't see or understand, and the fights/attacks are just the result of that. If she's really been good for two years then it may be a medical thing, but either way a good trainer can help.

Lana


----------

